# فيديوهات عن المضخات و التوربينات والضواغط



## prezbo (22 ديسمبر 2011)

​​
*السلام عليكم مهندسين المستقبل*


* 




*



* على اللينك ده ان شاء الله هتلاقى فيديوهات قيمة جدا فى الهيدروليك عن المضخات و التربينات و تجميعها و الضواغط *



* فيديوهات عن المضخات و التوربينات والضواغط*​


----------



## no2way (22 ديسمبر 2011)

شكرا يا باشمهندس


----------



## QCCPP (23 ديسمبر 2011)

*الف شكر لك ......*​


----------



## لورنس بغداد (23 ديسمبر 2011)

يعطيك العافية ​


----------



## لورنس بغداد (23 ديسمبر 2011)

ممكن ترفعه على رابط اخر يا اخي العزيز

شكرا


----------



## prezbo (23 ديسمبر 2011)

you're welcome


----------



## prezbo (23 ديسمبر 2011)

your answers pleez


----------



## ibrahim1hj (23 ديسمبر 2011)

شكرا عالموقع الرائع


----------



## prezbo (24 ديسمبر 2011)

welcome


----------



## prezbo (24 ديسمبر 2011)

your answers pleez


----------



## prezbo (25 ديسمبر 2011)

your answers pleez


----------



## prezbo (26 ديسمبر 2011)

*your answers pleez*


----------



## dlear2011 (26 ديسمبر 2011)

thank u.....


----------



## عبدالحميد القماش (26 ديسمبر 2011)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## prezbo (26 ديسمبر 2011)

you're welcome


----------



## prezbo (27 ديسمبر 2011)

your answers pleez


----------



## prezbo (28 ديسمبر 2011)

*your answers pleez*​


----------



## prezbo (28 ديسمبر 2011)

هل من ردود أو آراء


----------



## prezbo (29 ديسمبر 2011)

*your answers pleez*​


----------



## prezbo (30 ديسمبر 2011)

هل من ردود أو آراء


----------



## prezbo (1 يناير 2012)

your answers pleez


----------



## MECH.ENG.88 (1 يناير 2012)

prezbo قال:


> your answers pleez


 م.prezbo السلام عليكم ..جميع الروابط لا تعمل هلا فعلتها من جديد لو سمحت؟ فهي ضرورية جدا بالنسبة لي وخاصة مايخص التوربينات الغازية.. جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## رمزة الزبير (1 يناير 2012)

شكراً جزيلاً بارك الله بك وجزاك الله عنا كل خير ... على هذا الموقع المفيد جداً.


----------



## prezbo (2 يناير 2012)

intel click in here to download the file


----------



## prezbo (2 يناير 2012)

your answers pleez


----------



## prezbo (3 يناير 2012)

*هل من ردود أو آراء*


----------



## prezbo (4 يناير 2012)

*your answers pleez*​


----------



## محمد العيار (4 يناير 2012)

الف شكر اخي العزيز


----------



## aly016 (4 يناير 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## prezbo (5 يناير 2012)

*هل من ردود أو آراء*


----------



## prezbo (6 يناير 2012)

your answers pleez


----------



## prezbo (8 يناير 2012)

*هل من ردود أو آراء*


----------



## مجدي الياس مبروك (8 يناير 2012)

تسلم لينا ي راقي


----------



## prezbo (9 يناير 2012)

*you're welcome*


----------



## prezbo (10 يناير 2012)

*هل من ردود أو آراء*


----------



## prezbo (11 يناير 2012)

*your answers pleez*


----------



## محمد كمال عمران (12 يناير 2012)

يعطيك الف عااااااااافية​


----------



## prezbo (13 يناير 2012)

u'r welcome


----------



## prezbo (14 يناير 2012)

الردود بارك الله فيكم


----------



## prezbo (15 يناير 2012)

*your answers pleez*


----------



## prezbo (16 يناير 2012)

*الردود بارك الله فيكم*


----------



## prezbo (17 يناير 2012)

*your answers pleez*


----------



## prezbo (19 يناير 2012)

*الردود بارك الله فيكم*


----------



## prezbo (21 يناير 2012)

your answers pleez


----------



## prezbo (22 يناير 2012)

*الردود بارك الله فيكم*


----------



## prezbo (23 يناير 2012)

*الردود بارك الله فيكم*


----------



## zeinabyounes (23 يناير 2012)

رجاء محاولة رفعة علي رابط اخر


----------



## prezbo (24 يناير 2012)

its good just click in here


----------



## prezbo (25 يناير 2012)

*الردود بارك الله فيكم*


----------



## 3mad 3li (25 يناير 2012)

يعطيك الف عافية


----------



## سلمان 333 (25 يناير 2012)

نرجوا من احد الأخوة الذين اعجبوا بالفيديوات ان يعيد رفعها على اي سيرفر اخر وشكرا


----------



## safa1982 (26 يناير 2012)

_*شكراااااااااااااا*_


----------



## prezbo (26 يناير 2012)

u'r welcome


----------



## prezbo (27 يناير 2012)

your answers please !!


----------



## prezbo (28 يناير 2012)

الردود بارك الله فيكم


----------



## moh. ishag (28 يناير 2012)

ممكن في رابط اخر


----------



## prezbo (29 يناير 2012)

its good click in here


----------



## aymanfor soft (30 يناير 2012)

كيف احمل الفيديوهات


----------



## prezbo (30 يناير 2012)

click in here


----------



## prezbo (30 يناير 2012)

*الردود بارك الله فيكم*


----------



## prezbo (31 يناير 2012)

*please, your comments*


----------



## prezbo (1 فبراير 2012)

*الردود بارك الله فيكم*


----------



## Methanex Engineer (1 فبراير 2012)

good job


----------



## المتنانى11 (1 فبراير 2012)

*انا اوجهة مشكلة في التحميل!!!!
افيدونا اعانكم الله*


----------



## prezbo (2 فبراير 2012)

click in here


----------



## prezbo (3 فبراير 2012)

please, your comments


----------



## alaripy (3 فبراير 2012)

شكرا اخى الكريم وسلمت يداك


----------



## prezbo (4 فبراير 2012)

ur welcome bro


----------



## م/عمرو السيد (4 فبراير 2012)

thaaaaaaaaaaaanks


----------



## prezbo (6 فبراير 2012)

your welcome bro


----------



## prezbo (7 فبراير 2012)

*الردود بارك الله فيكم*


----------



## mohammad dragmi (26 فبراير 2012)

thx


----------



## الميسري11 (9 ديسمبر 2012)

شكرا


----------

